# 2 DSL anschlüsse dynamisch verwalten



## Howie85 (8. März 2007)

Hi,

ich wohne zusammen mit 25 anderen Studenten in einem Haus. Wir haben zur Zeit einen DSL 2000 Anschluss (schneller geht laut Telekom nicht). 
Das Problem dabei ist das der Anschluss regelmäßig überlastet ist  

Nun meine Frage ist es irgendwie möglich das man, wenn man sich einen zweiten DSL Anschluss holen würde, die zu einem virtuellen DSL Anschluss zusammen schalten kann Ich dachte dabei an so wie RIP, nur sehe ich ein Problem an den zwei unterschiedlichen externen IP Adressen.

Hat jemand schon mal so was gemacht? Oder geht das gar nicht?

PS: Linux Server währe vorhanden, um die Sache zu managen 

Vielen Dank für eure Auskunft.


----------



## Navy (8. März 2007)

So wie Du das haben möchtest ist es nicht möglich, DSL sieht eine Kanalbündelung wie bei ISDN IIRC nicht vor.

Einzig Loadbalancing über parallele Anfragen wäre hier möglich.

Warum teilt ihr das Netz nicht einfach in 2 seperate?


----------



## Howie85 (8. März 2007)

ich wollte eigentlich verhindern das einzelne PCs auf einen der beiden Router festgelegt werden, da es so ja immer noch passieren kann das ein Router "leer" läuft, während auf dem anderen 10 Mann surfen......

Was genau meinst du mit Loadbalancing ?


----------



## Radhad (8. März 2007)

Ist auch als Traffic Shaping bekannt. der cFos Treiber bringt Traffic Shaping Unterstützung mit, geht aber nicht mit nem Router... Manche Router unterstützen das allerdings auch. Vielleicht wäre das eine Option?


----------



## Howie85 (8. März 2007)

hmmm, müsst ich  mir mal näher angucken...

Wir verwenden zur Zeit einen Linksys ADSL Router, der kann auf alle fälle diese Punkte 



> * volle Download-Rate trotz Uploads
> * volle Download-Rate bei mehreren Downloads und Uploads
> * responsives Verhalten beim Surfen (bessere Ping-Zeiten, wichtig bspw. bei Onlinegames)



Alternativ hab ich mir gerade überlegt das es doch möglich sein müsste die IP Adressen (und somit auch die Standard Gateways) dynamisch zu vergeben.
Das ganze müsste dann so aussehen das PC1 den Standard GW 1, PC2 die GW 2, PC3 wieder den GW 1, usw. bekommt. Wenn ein PC ausgeschaltet wird, wird dann auch wieder ein "Port" auf einer Gateway frei, den dann wieder der nächste PC, der sich ans Netzwerk hängt, wieder besetzt.
Gibt es dafür ein Programm, bzw. hat schon mal jemand von so was gehört? Oder muss ich mir da selber das zusammenbasteln ^^

Somit wären die Router, zumindest gleichmäßig belegt. Ne wirkliche Lastaufteilung wäre es aber immer noch nicht.


----------



## Radhad (8. März 2007)

Aber woher soll der 2. DSL Anschluss kommen? Einen weiteren Telefonanschluss zu beantragen ist ziemlich teuer... Alternativ könnte man jedem eine fixe Bandbreite zuordnen, die ihm auf jeden Fall zusteht, vielleicht kann man ja so etwas einstellen in Linux? Dann wär das Problem denk ich mal eher gelöst. Ist ein PC nicht online, bekommt der mehr bandbreite, der grade mehr brauch... Wäre mal eine Interessante Software


----------



## Howie85 (8. März 2007)

Telefonanschlüsse sind genug vorhanden, die müssen nur von der t-com freigeschalten werden und da is "nur" ne Einrichtungsgebühr von 40€ fällig.... und da das durch 25 geht, hält sich das alles im Rahmen 

Das mit der Brandbreitenbeschränkung löst das Problem wahrscheinlich nicht, obwohl es ein versuch Wert ist.
Unser Router teilt die Last schon ziehmlich gut auf, aber 2000 kBit auf 25 Mann, da bleib nicht viel für jeden übrig... Grob überschlagen sollten das 10kByte Download für jeden sein, vom Upload will ich mal gar nicht erst reden ^^

Aber trotzdem schon mal Danke für die schnelle hilfe, ich werd mich am WE mal hinsetzen und dem Linux Server das Routen beibringen und dann werd ich die verschiedenen  Vorschläge mal ausprobieren.


----------

